# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  CAFE PHIM 3D – MUVIE (Music & Movie) COFFEE - 47 TÔ HIỆU – CẦU GIẤY – HÀ N

## duongha_cfo

Với không gian hiện đại, tiện nghi và kiến trúc hài hòa, bạn hoàn toàn thoải mái, uống café hoặc dùng thức ăn nhẹ và thưởng thức những bộ phim bom tấn của Hollywood qua kính 3D cùng bạn bè, gia đình. 




     Nằm tại số 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội (cắt đường Vũ Trọng Phụng & Nguyễn Tuân), CHUẨN QUÁN - *Café Phim 3D* chắc chắn là điểm đến lý tưởng cho tất cả mọi người. Đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ thanh niên, sinh viên, học sinh. Nơi bạn có thể xem phim 3D với màn hình rộng 42 inch theo công nghệ mới của LG, kính 3D không sạc pin, hiệu ứng 3D luôn rõ nét cho dù bạn ngồi ở bất kỳ góc độ và khoảng cách nào.

     Hãy đến và chìm hoàn toàn vào không gian sôi động của những thước phim hấp dẫn và đưa tay bắt những ngôi sao bay ngang qua sát mắt bạn. Woa!!!! Cảm giác thật tuyệt mà bạn chưa bao giờ được chứng kiến .

   Cảm giác bất ngờ , thú vị ngay trước mắt bạn mà chỉ có ở CHUẨN quán 
3D Cinema - 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
     Điều đặc biệt là ở CHUẨN QUÁN có hệ thống các phòng chiếu riêng biệt cho cặp đôi, nhóm bạn hoặc gia đình,CHUẨN QUÁN không mở các phòng chiếu xem chung, không mở các phòng chiếu đeo tai nghe mà nghe trực tiếp để tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người xem, các phòng được thiết kế nhiều kiểu riêng biệt ấn tượng, phong cách 3D, thoải mái, tha hồ cho các bạn lựa chọn. Các phòng chiếu đều được trang bị điều hòa, lót thảm, lát gỗ ấm cúng như trong ngôi nhà của bạn.




     Và...CHUẨN QUÁN còn nhận tổ chức các buổi sinh nhật, offline, liên hoan, họp lớp với một không gian vô cùng lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng.Đây quả thực là một nơi rất phù hợp với những sở thích của các bạn !





     Ngoài ra, đến với CHUẨN QUÁN, ngoài các đồ uống thông dụng với mức giá sinh viên từ 10k đến 35k các bạn còn được thưởng thức các món ăn ngon kiểu Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản và một số nước nổi tiếng về ẩm thực như đang ngồi trong các nhà hàng sang trọng bậc nhất.




 
     Với phương châm: ‘Sự hài lòng của các bạn là niềm vui của CHUẨN QUÁN’ thế nên CHUẨN QUÁN đưa ra mức giá xem phim cực kỳ phù hợp với mọi người.
Tất cả các ngày trong tuần, không phân biệt trong tuần hay cuối tuần, sáng hay tối, chuẩn quán đều đưa ra một mức giá chung là:
          + Đối với phim HD: 40k/h dành cho 2 người (20k/người/h), thêm một người trong nhóm (nhóm 3, 4, 5, 6 người) thì thêm 10k/người. Từ người thứ 7 trở đi CHUẨN quán không thu thêm tiền xem phim nữa.
          + Đối với phim 3D: 50k/h dành cho 2 người (25k/người/h), ), thêm một người trong nhóm (nhóm 3, 4, 5, 6 người) thì thêm 15k/người. Từ người thứ 7 trở đi CHUẨN quán không thu thêm tiền xem phim nữa. Nhóm bạn đi càng đông, càng vui và... càng rẻ...
_Quá rẻ phải không các bạn???
_


     Hãy đến với CHUẨN QUÁN – 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội để cảm nhận, thưởng thức cùng nhịp điệu cafe Phim 3D và các món ăn mới lạ.
     Để biết mọi thông tin chi tiết và gọi điện đặt phòng trước xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số máy: 04.668.10325 
Hotline :0167.667.2345
Địa chỉ : 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
Like Facebook  ủng hộ ,xem ảnh quán và đặ phòng nhé các bạn:   Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
Hy vọng CHUẨN QUÁN sẽ mang đến cho các bạn một cảm giác thật sự thoải mái và thân thiện...!
*P/S: Nhân dịp khai trương, CHUẨN QUÁN giảm giá 15% cho tất cả các hóa đơn!!! ĐẶC BIỆT giảm giá 20% cho bạn nào share Fan page của CHUẨN QUÁN 3D Cinema:* *http://www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema** trên tường của mình nhé!!!*

----------


## loplipop

Coi bộ hấp dẫn đây  :cuoi1:  keke

----------


## duongha_cfo

Hôm nào rảnh mời bạn và bạn của bạn ghé qua!

----------


## duongha_cfo

> Coi bộ hấp dẫn đây  keke


Bạn đến ủng hộ nha!

----------


## duongha_cfo

Giá xem phim tại MUVIE
HD 30k -35k -40k
3D:50k -55k -60k
Giá trên dành cho 2 người trong 1 giờ ứng với các khung giờ: Sáng - Chiều - Tối

----------


## duongha_cfo

Với không gian hiện đại, tiện nghi và kiến trúc hài hòa, bạn hoàn toàn thoải mái, uống café hoặc dùng thức ăn nhẹ và thưởng thức những bộ phim bom tấn của Hollywood qua kính 3D cùng bạn bè, gia đình. 
     Nằm tại số 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội (cắt đường Vũ Trọng Phụng & Nguyễn Tuân), CHUẨN QUÁN - *Café Phim 3D* chắc chắn là điểm đến lý tưởng cho tất cả mọi người. Đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ thanh niên, sinh viên, học sinh. Nơi bạn có thể xem phim 3D với màn hình rộng 42 inch theo công nghệ mới của LG, kính 3D không sạc pin, hiệu ứng 3D luôn rõ nét cho dù bạn ngồi ở bất kỳ góc độ và khoảng cách nào.

     Hãy đến và chìm hoàn toàn vào không gian sôi động của những thước phim hấp dẫn và đưa tay bắt những ngôi sao bay ngang qua sát mắt bạn. Woa!!!! Cảm giác thật tuyệt mà bạn chưa bao giờ được chứng kiến .

   Cảm giác bất ngờ , thú vị ngay trước mắt bạn mà chỉ có ở CHUẨN quán 
3D Cinema - 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
     Điều đặc biệt là ở CHUẨN QUÁN có hệ thống các phòng chiếu riêng biệt cho cặp đôi, nhóm bạn hoặc gia đình,CHUẨN QUÁN không mở các phòng chiếu xem chung, không mở các phòng chiếu đeo tai nghe mà nghe trực tiếp để tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người xem, các phòng được thiết kế nhiều kiểu riêng biệt ấn tượng, phong cách 3D, thoải mái, tha hồ cho các bạn lựa chọn. Các phòng chiếu đều được trang bị điều hòa, lót thảm, lát gỗ ấm cúng như trong ngôi nhà của bạn.


     Và...CHUẨN QUÁN còn nhận tổ chức các buổi sinh nhật, offline, liên hoan, họp lớp với một không gian vô cùng lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng.Đây quả thực là một nơi rất phù hợp với những sở thích của các bạn !



     Ngoài ra, đến với CHUẨN QUÁN, ngoài các đồ uống thông dụng với mức giá sinh viên từ 10k đến 35k các bạn còn được thưởng thức các món ăn ngon kiểu Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản và một số nước nổi tiếng về ẩm thực như đang ngồi trong các nhà hàng sang trọng bậc nhất.



     Với phương châm: ‘Sự hài lòng của các bạn là niềm vui của CHUẨN QUÁN’ thế nên CHUẨN QUÁN đưa ra mức giá xem phim cực kỳ phù hợp với mọi người.
Tất cả các ngày trong tuần, không phân biệt trong tuần hay cuối tuần, sáng hay tối, chuẩn quán đều đưa ra một mức giá chung là:
          + Đối với phim HD: 40k/h dành cho 2 người (20k/người/h), thêm một người trong nhóm (nhóm 3, 4, 5, 6 người) thì thêm 10k/người. Từ người thứ 7 trở đi CHUẨN quán không thu thêm tiền xem phim nữa.
          + Đối với phim 3D: 50k/h dành cho 2 người (25k/người/h), ), thêm một người trong nhóm (nhóm 3, 4, 5, 6 người) thì thêm 15k/người. Từ người thứ 7 trở đi CHUẨN quán không thu thêm tiền xem phim nữa. Nhóm bạn đi càng đông, càng vui và... càng rẻ...
_Quá rẻ phải không các bạn???_
     Hãy đến với CHUẨN QUÁN – 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội để cảm nhận, thưởng thức cùng nhịp điệu cafe Phim 3D và các món ăn mới lạ.
     Để biết mọi thông tin chi tiết và gọi điện đặt phòng trước xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số máy: 04.668.10325 
Hotline :0167.667.2345
Địa chỉ : 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
Like Facebook  ủng hộ ,xem ảnh quán và đặ phòng nhé các bạn:   http://www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema
Hy vọng CHUẨN QUÁN sẽ mang đến cho các bạn một cảm giác thật sự thoải mái và thân thiện...!
*P/S: Nhân dịp khai trương, CHUẨN QUÁN giảm giá 15% cho tất cả các hóa đơn!!! ĐẶC BIỆT giảm giá 20% cho bạn nào share Fan page của CHUẨN QUÁN 3D Cinema:* *http://www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema** trên tường của mình nhé!!!*

*Cafe Phim 3D - Rạp phim riêng của bạn - 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội*
http://anhso.net/duonghacfo/photo/

----------


## duongha_cfo

Với không gian hiện đại, tiện nghi và kiến trúc hài hòa, bạn hoàn toàn thoải mái, uống café hoặc dùng thức ăn nhẹ và thưởng thức những bộ phim bom tấn của Hollywood qua kính 3D cùng bạn bè, gia đình. 
     Nằm tại số 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội (cắt đường Vũ Trọng Phụng & Nguyễn Tuân), CHUẨN QUÁN - *Café Phim 3D* chắc chắn là điểm đến lý tưởng cho tất cả mọi người. Đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ thanh niên, sinh viên, học sinh. Nơi bạn có thể xem phim 3D với màn hình rộng 42 inch theo công nghệ mới của LG, kính 3D không sạc pin, hiệu ứng 3D luôn rõ nét cho dù bạn ngồi ở bất kỳ góc độ và khoảng cách nào.

     Hãy đến và chìm hoàn toàn vào không gian sôi động của những thước phim hấp dẫn và đưa tay bắt những ngôi sao bay ngang qua sát mắt bạn. Woa!!!! Cảm giác thật tuyệt mà bạn chưa bao giờ được chứng kiến .

   Cảm giác bất ngờ , thú vị ngay trước mắt bạn mà chỉ có ở CHUẨN quán 
3D Cinema - 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
     Điều đặc biệt là ở CHUẨN QUÁN có hệ thống các phòng chiếu riêng biệt cho cặp đôi, nhóm bạn hoặc gia đình,CHUẨN QUÁN không mở các phòng chiếu xem chung, không mở các phòng chiếu đeo tai nghe mà nghe trực tiếp để tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người xem, các phòng được thiết kế nhiều kiểu riêng biệt ấn tượng, phong cách 3D, thoải mái, tha hồ cho các bạn lựa chọn. Các phòng chiếu đều được trang bị điều hòa, lót thảm, lát gỗ ấm cúng như trong ngôi nhà của bạn.


     Và...CHUẨN QUÁN còn nhận tổ chức các buổi sinh nhật, offline, liên hoan, họp lớp với một không gian vô cùng lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng.Đây quả thực là một nơi rất phù hợp với những sở thích của các bạn !



     Ngoài ra, đến với CHUẨN QUÁN, ngoài các đồ uống thông dụng với mức giá sinh viên từ 10k đến 35k các bạn còn được thưởng thức các món ăn ngon kiểu Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản và một số nước nổi tiếng về ẩm thực như đang ngồi trong các nhà hàng sang trọng bậc nhất.



     Với phương châm: ‘Sự hài lòng của các bạn là niềm vui của CHUẨN QUÁN’ thế nên CHUẨN QUÁN đưa ra mức giá xem phim cực kỳ phù hợp với mọi người.
Tất cả các ngày trong tuần, không phân biệt trong tuần hay cuối tuần, sáng hay tối, chuẩn quán đều đưa ra một mức giá chung là:
          + Đối với phim HD: 40k/h dành cho 2 người (20k/người/h), thêm một người trong nhóm (nhóm 3, 4, 5, 6 người) thì thêm 10k/người. Từ người thứ 7 trở đi CHUẨN quán không thu thêm tiền xem phim nữa.
          + Đối với phim 3D: 50k/h dành cho 2 người (25k/người/h), ), thêm một người trong nhóm (nhóm 3, 4, 5, 6 người) thì thêm 15k/người. Từ người thứ 7 trở đi CHUẨN quán không thu thêm tiền xem phim nữa. Nhóm bạn đi càng đông, càng vui và... càng rẻ...
_Quá rẻ phải không các bạn???_
     Hãy đến với CHUẨN QUÁN – 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội để cảm nhận, thưởng thức cùng nhịp điệu cafe Phim 3D và các món ăn mới lạ.
     Để biết mọi thông tin chi tiết và gọi điện đặt phòng trước xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số máy: 04.668.10325 
Hotline :0167.667.2345
Địa chỉ : 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
Like Facebook  ủng hộ ,xem ảnh quán và đặ phòng nhé các bạn:   http://www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema
Hy vọng CHUẨN QUÁN sẽ mang đến cho các bạn một cảm giác thật sự thoải mái và thân thiện...!
*P/S: Nhân dịp khai trương, CHUẨN QUÁN giảm giá 15% cho tất cả các hóa đơn!!! ĐẶC BIỆT giảm giá 20% cho bạn nào share Fan page của CHUẨN QUÁN 3D Cinema:* *http://www.facebook.com/3dcafecinema** trên tường của mình nhé!!!*

*Cafe Phim 3D - Rạp phim riêng của bạn - 50 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội*
http://anhso.net/duonghacfo/photo/

----------


## duongha_cfo

Vẫn đang trong thời gian khuyến mại - Mời mọi người ghé qua!!!

----------


## duongha_cfo

Cảm ơn các bạn đã ghé qua ủng hộ MUVIE trong dịp 30/04 và 01/05 !!!

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## duongha_cfo

Quán mới update thêm 500 phim mới! Mời các bạn ghé qua!!!

----------


## duongha_cfo

Đang giảm giá 20% cho tất cả các hóa đơn! Các bạn qua ủng hộ nhé!!!

----------

